# 1533 massey ferguson clutch problem



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a massey 1533 power shuttle and when I run it in snail gear and touch the clutch just a liittle, it stops working. The way it is now, when I give it full throttle, it goes very very slow.hardly moves


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

And you have adjusted the clutch pedal but still have this problem?


----------



## rsquirrel (Sep 10, 2021)

yes it helped a little bit but I also hear a noise when it is ilking almost like its sounds like when its missing a tooth in a gear so I'm afraid I'm going to split it to check the clutch. however since its a power shuttle, I'm not sure what\ kind of clutch it has. Can you give me any info as to what kind or if it even has one. I'm sure it does but this is my first time working on a power shuttle 1533 massey.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What I see in the parts list is a simple single disc dry clutch for both mechanical and power shuttle tractors. Nothing complicated.


----------

